# More signs...



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Plus I tweaked my set up and getting a little organized. Even though I'm about finish my Christmas signs. But hey..

Anyway, no way, no how am I an expert yet on routing and making signs. I'm almost embarrassed to show my pics, when I look at some of y'alls work and set ups. But I have no shame.  So for those even greener then I, I will post pics with my process. So far I've only roughed out the lettering. I still have to trim, add a border, paint, remove paint, and seal, these latest signs. I'll add pics as i go along.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh, here's pics of my Milescraft Sign making kit, in the box I made for it for storing. And some earlier signs I made.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I was looking through an old "Sign thread last night and today used "Walowans" set up idea of seperating the letters on a board as I see you have done........ the easier the better!


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Cool set-up


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Lee.
Signs look great. I like the box for keeping your sign kit organized.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yep Jim, I like easy! Each letter right there at my fingertips. Thanks Warren, it works for me!! Thanks James. Stores it all nice and neat, and I know what's in each compartment, so nothing gets left out when I'm picking it up.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

N'awlins77 said:


> Yep Jim, I like easy! Each letter right there at my fingertips. Thanks Warren, it works for me!! Thanks James. Stores it all nice and neat, and I know what's in each compartment, so nothing gets left out when I'm picking it up.


Going to have to make me one of those boxes.

My kit is in bits and pieces all around the shed.........

At least you would know where the whole kit was if you wanted it......


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes James, I'm really bad with little pieces. So I have to keep them in "kits" or I'll loose them. In my day (real) job, I'm a traveling metal cutting machine tool tech (lathe, mill, saws) and I might hit 2 or 3 shops a day, or at least 5 or 6 different shops a week. I use to buy nothing but good tools, until I got older and started leaving tools everywhere's, no matter how organized my toolbox is. So now I buy cheap hand tools. They get left before they get a chance to wear out or break!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lee

Nice box ,,that's the big down fall with the Milescraft fixture, once you pull the letters out of the cardboard box they are a PITA to find the right one, I use the box below to help me keep them in order and easy to pull out the right one when I want/need it.. I should get one or two more of the index boxes I have 3 sets of the sign jigs,,I always need two or more "A " or other letters or numbers.. LOL

Index Card File Box

http://www.amazon.com/Semikolon-Inches-Dividers-Turquoise-3220019/dp/B005G1B9LW/ref=pd_sbs_hi_3
===



N'awlins77 said:


> Yes James, I'm really bad with little pieces. So I have to keep them in "kits" or I'll loose them. In my day (real) job, I'm a traveling metal cutting machine tool tech (lathe, mill, saws) and I might hit 2 or 3 shops a day, or at least 5 or 6 different shops a week. I use to buy nothing but good tools, until I got older and started leaving tools everywhere's, no matter how organized my toolbox is. So now I buy cheap hand tools. They get left before they get a chance to wear out or break!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Lee your set up. I need to get more organized in my shop but I just keep finding more projects to do!! Well maybe next year.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Bob, I'm fixing to get more letters myself. These last signs I made, I had two names that had 3 of the same letters, where I only had two. I found a substitute letter that was the same width. Then had to remember NOT to route that letter. Pull off one side of the jig and pull out two letter and swap them, then route the third letter. Was a pain in the ---... I'm glad you posted that, because I had forgotten about it. Looks like I'm going online shoppin'!

Thanks, and I hear ya Jerry! Never enough time in the day! I've got so many projects I could be buiding for people, but just don't have the time. If only they would pay enough, and keep giving me orders, I could quit my day job! ;o)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lee


You can also buy just the cards and make your own wooden box to hold them all "templates", that's next on my list to make I think 

Amazon.com: Esselte Pendaflex 73153 3" x 5" A To Z Poly Index Card Guides: Home Improvement

====



N'awlins77 said:


> Bob, I'm fixing to get more letters myself. These last signs I made, I had two names that had 3 of the same letters, where I only had two. I found a substitute letter that was the same width. Then had to remember NOT to route that letter. Pull off one side of the jig and pull out two letter and swap them, then route the third letter. Was a pain in the ---... I'm glad you posted that, because I had forgotten about it. Looks like I'm going online shoppin'!
> 
> Thanks, and I hear ya Jerry! Never enough time in the day! I've got so many projects I could be buiding for people, but just don't have the time. If only they would pay enough, and keep giving me orders, I could quit my day job! ;o)


----------



## Nice Carvings (Nov 20, 2011)

The signs look great Lee! I used to make many signs with a dremel and router and now I use a cnc router for making signs, but i do still make some free handed! I bet the recipients love the personalization. 

Take care...

Melissa Jones


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Melissa! And well the recipients haven't seen them yet! Santa is bring them!! ;o)


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, finally did order additional letters for my Milescraft sign lettering kit. And Bob, I "borrowed" your idea on the index card idea, and incorporated it into my home-made storage box that I previously had made for my sign kit. Only, I made my own index card guides. Not as fancy as the store bought ones, but just as efficient. ;o) I had to move some of my dividers around, to make it work, but since I only brad gun nailed them in (and not glued, thank God), that was easy to do. 

The picture to the right is the new setup.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

BTW, my Christmas gift signs were a smashing success. Everyone loved them. Even got a "thank you" card from my Niece. Never got a "thank you" card for a Christmas gift before. And whenever I run into one of my family members, either in person or on Facebook, they tell me where they hung their sign and how much they like them.


----------



## john880 (Aug 18, 2010)

hi Lee, 
I have a big (Blank) with this form director/s & how they title the various segiments of the inquiries.. I have made two different post here regarding Sign Carving, and they seem to be scattered all over the place,,,(&^%$#@@#%%^ baa hum bug !!!!
Anyway now that I got that off of my chest, I an glad I found you. In the lengthy post that I made I described my recient venture into this sign carving mode. In other forms I would know how to transpose a post, but instead would you just punch in on my name and read the post I am refering to and then meet back at this part of this forms vast maze. "Anyone out there still willing on this subject" ~~~~~this one.

Oh, one more thing,,,I just happened to have a finished drawer, I have move form spot to spot, I made that I changed my mind on and I never used. What a absolute great idea you have given me on both using that drawer before it adventually gets destroyed and then,,,,using it to store all of my recient purchaced Milescraft stuff. As you illustrated,,, gota say,,"Do you believe thing just accidently happen" Neat idea, Lee !!!

Talk to ya latter,,,hope so,,,,,,,,,John


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey John, 

If it's the post about painting the signs, I already did reply over on that post, on what I do. Go back to that thread for more details, but after trying all the different paints that I've read about here, I've gone back to regular paint and using a hand held electric planer. Takes a little practice, but let me tell ya, it beat the hell out of using all those sanding belts!! I was almost turned off on sign making, until I discovered this little jewel!

Oh and glad I could inspire you on the use of your finishing drawer! ;o)


----------



## john880 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks Lee, 
Again I replied also over there. Just how many. "over there's", are there, on one subject ????

just looking threw my eyes mind you, the reason I described "Over There" on my other post as to the reason for me to first put my letters onto paper. Is that I think when you use Milescraft rigid lettering form by it's self, the letters themselves are to far apart. It has to be due to the reinforcement that has to be between the plastic letter blocks, forcing it to be so. This was something early on emphasized in my drafting class on lettering blueprints before CAD. To make my point further but also you can verify it by looking over on youtube, at all of the CNC created signs. note how close the letters are spaced, evenly but ALOT closer but so much more pleasant for anyones eyes to scan to read. a matter of o p i n i o n of course.

Lee something that I use that you might want to try. On the market there is a roll of thin absolutely non slip rubber shelving strips. Used a lot in the RV world to keep dishes in place while the trailer is bouncing down the road. This rubber (1/16" thick) can be easily cut into what ever strip sizes you need to set under a piece in Woodworking, that with a clamp it just will not move. As you show in your photo, it would help lock down the Milescraft rigid letter form ends. I found out it sure works for me, using that same prociedure. I have bough several rolls of these down threw the years, and keep the still reusable cut strips, in a plastic Walmart bag hung up on a lower hook in my shop.

Almost forgot Lee, you know where Milescraft uses two Semicolon's side by side on one plastic letter form ? Well in making one of my signs I picked the wrong one, Yelp ruined that whole sign. Your idea, of taking the time to tape, to anyone out there thinking of buying and using this Milescraft form of lettering that bit of advice is one sure a great one !!!! Murphy's law, "If It Can Happen, It Sure Will" !!!!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

john880 said:


> Thanks Lee,
> Again I replied also over there. Just how many. "over there's", are there, on one subject ????


Yea, I had to do some thread jumping in my replies, to remember what you said on what thread and what I wanted to say to each thread :wacko:




john880 said:


> Lee something that I use that you might want to try. On the market there is a roll of thin absolutely non slip rubber shelving strips.


Are you talking about the mesh looking tool box drawer linings? If so, I do use that myself, when I'm sanding the signs. Holds pretty good, even with the coarse belt sanding. A little slippage, sometimes.



john880 said:


> Your idea, of taking the time to tape, to anyone out there thinking of buying and using this Milescraft form of lettering that bit of advice is one sure a great one !!!! Murphy's law, "If It Can Happen, It Sure Will" !!!!


Thanks, yea I had a couple of close calls. And I think I actually got that idea from someones post over here.


----------

